# Neighborhood Barbershop



## Meanderer




----------



## CIH Ron

^ Love that song!

I didn't mind going to a hair stylist, as long as she was a female. I dated a few of them.
A haircut is very relaxing in the first place. An attractive woman rubbing up against you is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Pappy

This shop is going to the dogs.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Falcon

I see the spittoon on the floor.

I used to spit over my chin.

Now I spit all over it !


----------



## Pappy

The barber asks me, "how do you want your ears...in your lap.?


----------



## Meanderer

Speaking of ears.....


----------



## Meanderer

The $5.00 Haircut


----------



## hauntedtexan

I go to a place called "Cut the Crap" they will cut mullets off for free!


----------



## Pappy

Actually, I did get a haircut today.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Alonzo Herndon was born into slavery and went on to own a chain of barber shops including what was billed as the largest barber shop in the world, located in Atlanta's Crystal Palace.  It's amazing what a guy with a comb and a pair of scissors can accomplish if he puts his mind to it.


----------



## Butterfly

Pappy said:


> The barber asks me, "how do you want your ears...in your lap.?



When my dad was going to get a haircut, he used to say he was going to get his ears lowered.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

What the colors of the barber pole mean.......


The barber pole’s colors are a legacy of a (thankfully) long-gone era when people went to barbers not just for a haircut or shave but also for bloodletting and other medical procedures. During the Middle Ages bloodletting, which involves cutting open a vein and allowing blood to drain, was a common treatment for a wide range of maladies, from sore throat to plague. Monks, who often cared for the sick, performed the procedure, and barbers, given their skill with sharp instruments, sometimes provided assistance. After Pope Alexander III in 1163 prohibited clergymen from carrying out the procedure, barbers added bloodletting—something physicians of the day considered necessary but too menial to do themselves–to their repertoires. Known as barber-surgeons, they also took on such tasks as pulling teeth, setting bones and treating wounds. Ambroise Pare, a 16th-century Frenchman considered the father of modern surgery, started his career as a barber-surgeon.

The look of the barber pole is linked to bloodletting, with red representing blood and white representing the bandages used to stem the bleeding. The pole itself is said to symbolize the stick that a patient squeezed to make the veins in his arm stand out more prominently for the procedure. In Europe, barber poles traditionally are red and white, while in America, the poles are red, white and blue. One theory holds that blue is symbolic of the veins cut during bloodletting, while another interpretation suggests blue was added to the pole as a show of patriotism and a nod to the nation’s flag.

By the mid-1500s, English barbers were banned from providing surgical treatments, although they could continue extracting teeth. Both barbers and surgeons, however, remained part of the same trade guild until 1745. While bloodletting largely fell out of favor with the medical community in the 19th century, it’s still used today to treat a small number of conditions.


----------



## Meanderer

Advice on Being a Man from 8 Friendly Neighborhood Barbers


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

First haircuts.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Perhaps the most famous haircut in recent history.  Elvis Presley, Fort Chaffee, Arkansas, 1958 (silent)


----------



## Meanderer

"Sur-prize, sur-prize, SURPRISE"!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Trade

Aunt Bea said:


>



Looks like Elvis got special treatment. This is the kind of haircut I remember getting in basic:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wayne

My 1st barbershop had a coin and gun shop in it also, now where I go a men's haircut is $4 on Tues-Wed and the building is a log cabin and they sell welding supplies and fish bait also in between haircuts. 1 chair 1 barber. The parking lot is not paved.


----------



## Pappy

I remember my mom having a fit when my haircut went from 50 cents to 75 cents. Yes,I'm that old. There was this one stocky lady I hated to get. She must have sharpened her scissors with a file as it pulled my hair like crazy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

In our little village we had two barbers.  One was a family man that cut hair in the front room and his wife had a beauty parlor in the back.  The other was considered to be off limits for family men, he had a back room with girlie magazines, a pool table and an old refrigerator full of beer!!!  Both barbers were quite successful, my stepfather used to say _"I never met a poor barber!"  _Come to think of it neither have I.

I don't remember the cost but I remember that when school let out all of the boys got a buzz cut that would last until school started again in the fall!!!


----------



## NancyNGA

Psychic Barber, Seattle, WA - December, 2012

*Rick knows when you need a haircut and when you’ll be coming in.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*


----------



## Pappy

Yes he does, Nancy. He just called and told me I'll be in tomorrow.


----------



## Meanderer

US Army Barber Shop at Joint Base Lewis-McChord


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

Clark Gable's military shave when he joined the Air Force, 1942.






Larger Picture


----------



## Meanderer

Frankly, Lois.........


----------



## NancyNGA

Goodwin's Spencer St. Barber Shop - Omaha, Nebraska 
Interesting building


----------



## Meanderer

Horizon - Home on the Range


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA

:eeew:


----------



## Pappy

Took me awhile to get it, Nancy. Still early here. :sentimental:


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fuzzybuddy

I'm a guy, and I go to a "Beauty Shop". That's what's it's called. Get a good haircut. But I wouldn't have step foot in the place when I was 20.


----------



## Meanderer

E-I-E-I-O!


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]CUSTOMERS GO TO PETE’S BARBER SHOP FOR THE HAIRCUT, BUT STAY FOR THE ATMOSPHERE[/h]


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea :lofl:


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Aunt Bea :lofl:



“Truth is stranger than fiction, but it is because Fiction is obliged to stick to possibilities; Truth isn't.”     - Mark Twain


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA

Uh oh...:help:


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Vegas Stripped: The Wild West Barber (VIDEO)

Cliff Wolosin started cutting hair in 1964 in California. There he cut hair for movie stars, musicians and a well-known clientele.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea

_over a barrel_

phrase of barrel



*1*. 
_informal_
in a helpless position; at someone's mercy.


----------



## NancyNGA

_The JA Wagon Cook Taking a Shave, JA Ranch, Texas, 1908





_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Thanks for the Chuck wagon picture, Nancy....and a barrel of laughs, Bea!


----------



## Meanderer

Dad's Barbershop


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Listening to the radio for a nickle.


----------



## Meanderer

"Man Perm" - 1923


----------



## Meanderer

....or listen outside....








Aunt Bea said:


> Listening to the radio for a nickle.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

Barbershop Quartets

Mural of the Norman Rockwell painting, _Barbershop Quartet,_ on the side of the  Barbershop Harmony Society  headquarters in Nashville, TN






Note:_ The Police Gazette_ in the hand of the member on the right.

_"Rockwell slyly added a touch of humor to the illustration with a rather naughty copy of The Police Gazette. From the mid-1800s through the 1920s in particular, the Gazette was a 'gentleman’s' magazine focused on the lurid. It sensationalized murders and women outside the bounds of propriety, strippers and burlesque dancers, and like straight razors and lavender pomade, no old-time barbershop was without the latest issue."

http://www.saturdayeveningpost.com/...nment/norman-rockwell-barbershop-quartet.html_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## HiDesertHal

My Dad used to take me to a "Barber College", where tonsorial trainees gave haircuts for 25 cents.

HDH


----------



## Elsie

So that's what is under those tall 'uniform hats'--an outer space alien.


----------



## NancyNGA

Utah barbershop, around 1869


----------



## Meanderer

G. D. Masten barber shop, Mineral Point, Wisconsin, 1880-1910.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Oak Street Buddy


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Perry Como and the Buffalo Bills If You Were the Only Girl in the World


----------



## Pappy

That first haircut. Scary.


----------



## HiDesertHal

Back in the '40's when I was a boy, my Dad would take me to the Barber College, where apprentice barbers learned their trade.

Haircuts were twenty-five cents.

HiDesertHal


----------



## Meanderer

*Agent 327: Operation Barber Shop*

"This three-minute teaser for a full-length animated feature is based on Dutch artist Martin Lodewijk's classic comics series Agent 327. The Blender Animation Studio is currently developing the story and seeks for funding to bring this adventurous comedy animation film to an international audience".


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pull Your Pants Up Barber Shop Thrives On Positive Message
http://www.onenewspage.com/video/20160810/5258279/Pull-Your-Pants-Up-Barber-Shop-Thrives-On.htm


----------



## Meanderer

Barbershop for Cats!










Purr-r-r-r-fect!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Disneyland's barbershop quartet on a bicycle built for ...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy

I kinda like the pineapple cut myself.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Hudson's department store children's barbershop.

I wonder if any of those great chairs survived.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Wren




----------



## Meanderer

_Rocket barber shop Hackney London
_


----------



## Elsie

Me too, Pappy.


----------



## Camper6

I haven't had a haircut from a barber in about five years.

I bought one of those battery operated hair trimmers on the T.V. Shopping channel and have never looked back.

A real good haircut means you don't look like you just had a haircut.

I trim my hair about every second day.  

The thing I hated about haircuts was the time involved.  Some barbers don't take appointments and you have to sit around listening to politics for an hour.

A haircut with tip now here is about $20.00.  Typically every three weeks or so.

About $340 a year.  I can buy a lot of beer with that.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Falcon

Radish Rose,  Ya go to Sweeney Todds   at your own risk.  It's a wonder he's stayed in business this long.  LOL

I'm NEVER  eating a meat pie  as long as I live.


----------



## RadishRose

http://www.reuters.com/news/picture/hair-styling-with-fire-idUSRTX30AHE


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

*AN IDEAS LAB.*

"It’s 1948: a small Florentine laboratory is experimenting on formulas that work, studying new products. It’s a time of innovation and change, a time to trust in the future and in a small business that they want to grow. This was the year of the Pre and After Shave Cream, which surprised with its freshness and efficacy: it was first embraced by Italian barbers and then by an ever-growing number of home shavers. The way of shaving changed in an Italy that craved change".​


----------



## Meanderer

_Our Icon: Gino_


----------



## RadishRose

Proraso- I had no idea!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Kimberly High School - Rube Goldberg - Barbershop


----------



## NancyNGA

Mass Shaving Machine

_The 19th-century machine could shave a dozen men at once. One reason for its commercial failure was that it could not alter its movements according to face shape._ ​....So what's the problem? :shrug:
_[Eric Sykes (actor) reviving the mass shaving machine for a television series. 1960. (Photo by Ken Howard/BIPs/Getty Images)]_


----------



## Falcon

Looks like a mass  execution.


----------



## Meanderer

Maybe the Barber's Union didn't like the "labor saving" device!  (Like the Taylor's Union: "A stitch in time, puts 8 people out of work"!


----------



## RadishRose

(The Barber of Seville)


----------



## Meanderer

Cool picture of Elvis cutting Johnny Cash's hair.


----------



## Meanderer

....on the other hand.


----------



## Meanderer

HAIR Conditioned?


----------



## RadishRose

He's amazing. I wish I could cut my own hair, I tried a few times, but it wasn't good.


----------



## Meanderer

Circus Barbershop


----------



## Pappy

Here's a cutie.....


----------



## RadishRose

Awwww, he IS cute!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

From the good old days when you could get a haircut, a shave, and a black eye touch up....


----------



## Meanderer

The Nutty Barber


----------



## Meanderer

THE ORIOLE BARBER SHOP IN BENTONVILLE ARKANSAS




The American meeting place included great conversation, terrific jokes, our first glimpse at a Playboy Magazine and yes music too.


----------



## Meanderer

A documentary of an old Barbershop in the north region (Penang) of Malaysia. This barbershop run this business before Malaysia independence until now but it still maintain the old style.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Big Horn

I would have preferred your first barber shop.  In fact, I would have probably liked it so much that I would have gotten a 25¢ hair tonic treatment.  That was a lot of money in the days when a haircut was a dollar, seventy-five cents for me because I was under twelve.  I was a bit of a dandy as a youth.


----------



## exwisehe

A Christian barber decided that he needed to share his faith with his customers more. His church held a seminar on witnessing.  One day soon after the barber got up out of bed and said, "I am going to witness to the first man that walks through my door." 

      He opened his shop and a man came in and said, "I want a shave!" The barber said, "Sure, just sit in the seat and I'll be with you in a moment." The barber went in the back, prayed a quick prayer saying, "God, give me the wisdom to know just the right thing to say to him. Amen." 

      Then quickly the barber came out with his razor knife in one hand and a Bible in the other while saying "Good morning sir. I have a question for you... Are you ready to die?"


----------



## Meanderer

Haircutting is their strength!


----------



## NancyNGA

Barber shop and neighborhood street scene, Millersburg, Ohio






Photos by Mark Spearman


----------



## Lara

Barbershop humor...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## tnthomas

Meanderer said:


>



Good one!


----------



## Meanderer

Rod, Gun & Barbers


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Icelandic Barbershop


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose

Did this guy say: "A set of hair"???


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

FUN. FUN, FUN!


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## treeguy64

Caption for the above:  "When they said service is slow at this place, I had no idea - - - -"


----------



## Meanderer

Good caption, treeguy! You win the shaving mug!


----------



## Meanderer

Radish Rose said "That was a long coffee break"! .....and wins second prize, a coffee mug!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"Barber Getting Haircut," January 26, 1946 - Stevan Dohanos


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Big Horn

¾ cent for a hair cut is a great price.  I'd get ¼ cent worth of hair tonic to round it.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Big Horn

This is still made. In fact, I just ordered a bottle on Amazon.—


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Big Horn

This is interesting.

http://www.nationalbarbermuseum.org/index.php


----------



## NancyNGA

Three shops in a row: Brother-in-Law, New Deal, and Savoy barbershops, Vicksburg, Mississippi, 1936


----------



## Aunt Bea

Great photo!

Three prosperous barber shops all in a row makes me think that something else must be going on.  

If the picture was a few years older I would assume it had to do with prohibition.


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> Great photo!
> 
> Three prosperous barber shops all in a row makes me think that something else must be going on.
> 
> If the picture was a few years older I would assume it had to do with prohibition.


This is one I wish were in color (only briefly).  The siding on the Brother-in-Law shop looks like it might be painted red and white.


----------



## Meanderer

Here's a Close up of The New Deal Barbershop! (and Savoy)

"March 1936. Vicksburg, Mississippi. "Vicksburg Negroes and shop front." A close-up of the New Deal barbershop seen in the previous post. Nitrate negative by Walker Evans for the Resettlement Administration".


----------



## NancyNGA

I like the line painted down the middle of the building.  It makes me curious what kind of establishment that building was prior to "subdivision".


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> This is one I wish were in color (only briefly).  The siding on the Brother-in-Law shop looks like it might be painted red and white.



Inside the first door above the man's knee you can see a movie poster.  

I'm not positive but it looks like Irene Dunne in Roberta.


----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> Inside the first door above the man's knee you can see a movie poster.
> 
> I'm not positive but it looks like Irene Dunne in Roberta.


----------



## Meanderer

Not the same poster, but the same movie 1935


----------



## NancyNGA

New York City Barbers Strike, 1913


----------



## Denise1952

My Grandpa Roy owned a barbershop but I don't have any of the info anymore.  I do remember a bag mom had with his combs, and razors in it.  Also this type of brush.  Thanks for the memories Meanderer

His was more like the top brush


----------



## Denise1952

NancyNGA said:


> New York City Barbers Strike, 1913



Oh my gosh! To think there were that many "just barbers" in New York, way back then!!  Thanks Nancy!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Denise1952

Pappy said:


> View attachment 44669



LOL! That's hair-raising Pappy (groan)


----------



## Meanderer

Denise1952 said:


> My Grandpa Roy owned a barbershop but I don't have any of the info anymore.  I do remember a bag mom had with his combs, and razors in it.  Also this type of brush.  Thanks for the memories Meanderer
> 
> His was more like the top brush


How neat that is, Denise!


----------



## Meanderer

Charlie Chaplin - The Great Dictator - Funny Barber Scene


----------



## Denise1952

This was so fun to watch Meanderer Thanks for sharing it.  These films are fun to watch, and I really only discovered that a few years ago. I watched one that was a drama. I wished I could think of the name.  My point was though, that I knew every emotion that was going on, even though it was silent.  And I got hooked watching them for a time.  I want to make it a point to watch one once in awhile, especially more of Charlie Chaplin.


----------



## Meanderer

Cuphead - Barbershop Quartet Song


----------



## NancyNGA

The "mow cut" comes with a tattoo.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


> Cuphead - Barbershop Quartet Song



Really cute Meanderer, yes in deed, get out and get some air! Take a break!  

You have a great day


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Denise1952

Loved Meanderers rep he gave me on this one, LMBO!  He said "purrrrrrrfect" LOL!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Denise1952

LOL!


----------



## Denise1952




----------



## Meanderer

The World's Best Shoe Shine


----------



## Meanderer

Birthday Haircut!


----------



## Denise1952

I loved those cuts on men, and I am so in favor of the short-haircuts they are going back too


----------



## Meanderer

Oops!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer

Gomer Pyle gets a Marine Haircut


----------



## Denise1952

Meanderer said:


> Oops!



eeeeuuuuuuuuweeeeeeeeeeeeee!!  Ok, knock it off Sweeny!!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

"The entrance to Phil Luginbill's barber shop at Westland Mall in Fort Wayne, Indiana. The shop doesn't have a regular door. Instead, a wrought iron gate is closed and locked at the end of each day".


----------



## Meanderer

Steampunk Barbershop Tunes: Brass Farthing


----------



## Denise1952

LOL, hadn't seen this one with the dogs Meanderer, hilarious, love the do!!


----------



## HiDesertHal

In the 1940's, when I was a kid, my Dad would take me to a "Barber College", where trainees were getting experience on heads.

They usually charged 25 cents for a haircut, and they spent as long as you wished on your hair to get it as good as you wanted it.

Hal


----------



## HiDesertHal

Watch that you don't nick Clark's ears.....they're famous!

Hal


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## oldman

These are the best of times right now in the local barbershop where I go. All of the deer and bear hunters are telling their tales. Some are real, but I also suspect some are not, but whatever, all of the stories make for some good listening.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_New Year....New Haircut!_


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

*HAPPY NEW HAIR!*


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Eskimo Barbershop!
*COOL!*


----------



## Aunt Bea

The 60's!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Barber Shop in Montreal, Quebec


----------



## Meanderer

Barbershop blues with quodlibet


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


>



I like it!!!


----------



## Big Horn

NancyNGA said:


>


An imbecile.  However, he's much smarter than those who get tattoos because his hair will grow back.


----------



## Falcon

Clever !!


----------



## Meanderer

Vintage Barbers Antique Barbershop Mustaches Antlers Gibson Girls Mirrors 1890


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"After the samba, the passinho and the feijoada, the "Batalha do Cabelo" -- or Battle of the Hair -- is taking over the heads of underprivileged kids throughout Brazil".

Battle of the Barbers in Rio's Favelas


----------



## Pappy

Getting a cut on a cruise ship......


----------



## NancyNGA

Here's a toast to the kid who doesn't cry at the barbershop!  :cheers:


----------



## NancyNGA




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## jaylon

I have always had females cut my hair since I was a horny teen ager and got hooked on their breasts resting on my shoulders.


----------



## Meanderer

West african barber shop


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## James

I started going to my Dad's barber when I was four.  He would put 2 x 6 across the arms of the Chair that I would then sit on so that I so I'd be high enough for him to cut my hair.  It was a quarter for a cut.  The hair tonic was the best part.  Still not sure what the heck that stuff was for.


----------



## Pappy

James said:


> I started going to my Dad's barber when I was four.  He would put 2 x 6 across the arms of the Chair that I would then sit on so that I so I'd be high enough for him to cut my hair.  It was a quarter for a cut.  The hair tonic was the best part.  Still not sure what the heck that stuff was for.




Loved the smell of the tonic the barber used. In my case, I think he used hair remover.


----------



## James

Pappy said:


> Loved the smell of the tonic the barber used. In my case, I think he used hair remover.



Now that would explain a lot!!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Great cuts - No dings!


----------



## peppermint

My husband still goes to a Barber Shop.... they still have the Barber pole outside...He tried a Beauty Parlor once in his life and didn't like the cut....At 72 he has all of his curly hair....


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Barbership!


----------



## Seeker

I am the local barbershop for my man....he loves my Wahl.


----------



## Meanderer

Hello, Wahl!nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Hello, Window! nthego:


----------



## Meanderer

Jurors Preparing for Duty at the Assize Court


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## IKE




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

"What does it mean"?


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


>



who was the barber?


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> who was the barber?


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose

The Barber was Tom Mix.

This was an old song my father used to sing to that melody.

Shave and a haircut, 2 bits
Who's the barber, Tom Mix
When d'ja get it, last night
How'd ya like it, all right!

I couldn't find it on YouTube


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> The Barber was Tom Mix.
> 
> This was an old song my father used to sing to that melody.
> 
> Shave and a haircut, 2 bits
> Who's the barber, Tom Mix
> When d'ja get it, last night
> How'd ya like it, all right!
> 
> I couldn't find it on YouTube



Sorry, I didn't realize you wanted an answer.  My Dad used to say that Tom Mix's horse was called Cement......Tom Mix n' cement.





Tom Mix and Tony


----------



## RadishRose

hahaha, cute


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Spitting in a BARBERSHOP










"Spittoons were invented as receptacle for spit. Tobacco can be blamed for part of this. My maternal grandfather chewed tobacco and had coffee cans all over the house in which he spit. You didn’t want to be in the backseat of the car sitting behind him when he was driving if you both had your windows down. The side of his car…a brown streaked mess. But he’d been told by his doctor he needed to stop smoking and that chewing was an alternative. It was disgusting and my poor grandmother had a furrowed brow whenever you mentioned the cans".


----------



## Radrook

One memory that remains vivid is watching the barber remove the steaming white towel from where he was boiling it and placing it on this guy's freshly shaven face and how the guy quivered in agony.


----------



## Meanderer

The Hot Towel Shave

"*Applying a hot towel before the shave *– You’ll start the shave with a moist hot towel fresh from the steaming appliance, applying it to your client’s face such that the nose is exposed to allow for unencumbered breathing. The hot water will open up the pores, soften the hair, and prepare the skin for shaving, and as a bonus, it’s also a relaxing element that will create an experience for your client".



"*Applying a hot towel after the shave* – After you’ve cleaned up the cut hair, you’ll apply another hot towel. Some barbers recommend following this up with a cold towel, which will close up the pores and leave the skin looking fresh and tight".


----------



## NancyNGA

by Elizabeth Honey


----------



## Meanderer

*Barber shop
*
"Walk in the door
Notice all the sports themed wall
The barber shop full of gossip
Waiting your turn
The barbers says next
Sit in the chair 
tell the barber how do the hair style
He covers you
Snips and trims
Razor cuts and high fades
Shows you the work with a mirror
Pay your fee leave a tip
Dusts you off sends you on the ways
Come back haircut can fix you any day"


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

_*Long Hair Viking Cut at Barbershop *_


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Meet 'Square Head Bro', the Taiwanese man with the blockhead hairstyle

Wu Guoren's hair requires two hours of styling and at least two bottles of hair gel


----------



## NancyNGA

_"An early tin bathtub located in the back room of a barber shop in the ghost town of Nevada City, Montana.  A bath was 25 cents in this shop, but rose to 75 cents on Saturday. ..." _

Photograph by Daniel Hagerman


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> An early tin bathtub located in the back room of a barber shop in the ghost town of Nevada City, Montana.  A bath was 25 cents in this shop, but rose to 75 cents on Saturday.
> 
> Photograph by Daniel Hagerman



I guess they really "cleaned up" on Saturdays!nthego:


----------



## NancyNGA

Meanderer said:


> I guess they really "cleaned up" on Saturdays!nthego:


The photographer also speculated that they didn't change the bath water often, so it was good to get in early.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## fmdog44

I tip my barber $5. Is that about right?


----------



## Meanderer

Oh Boy!


----------



## Meanderer

Andy Irvine - The Close Shave


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Bad Haircuts!!! Pappy’s Neighborhood Barber Shop San Diego


----------



## Meanderer

Cecil Wright cuts the hair of a boy whose last name is Potter in August 1947


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Meanderer

The Pur-fect Haircut!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## toffee




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Originalos: The Barbershop | Funny Animated Stone Age Cartoons


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## fmdog44

Falcon said:


> I see the spittoon on the floor.
> 
> I used to spit over my chin.
> 
> Now I spit all over it !


Spittoons, an outhouse for the mouth.


----------



## fmdog44

My dad rarely missed a haircut and it was never clear to me why until I grew a little when he started to take me with him. It was next door to an old tavern. There were two white haired bartenders there. All the wood was dark brown and kind of dark inside. Dominos tables sat parallel to the bar. It was strictly a joint for old men. My dad would stop in for a short draft and a shot of whiskey, both gone in two seconds and away we went!


----------



## rgp

Walked into the local barber shop where I'm known,.........barber said what are we doing today.......I said , make me devastatingly handsome & irresistible to women........without missing a beat he replied..........hope ya brought lotsa money......LOL!!!


----------



## Meanderer

Shed Barbershop


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Problem:





Solution:


----------



## peppermint

My husband still has all of his hair....
After Cancer his hair changed....  Sort of gray and black....
He goes to the barber where they still have the red and white pole outside....The guy is about our age and has him and 2 girls at his barber 
shop.... I think they have 3 chairs.....


----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Llynn




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Clint gets a close shave.....

_High Plains Barbershop




_


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose

One more. You can fast forward a little to get to the actual haircut.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

Hair Conditioned.....


----------



## Meanderer

Perry Como is gonna shave Frank Sinatra


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea

President Johnson attends grandson Patrick Lyndon Nugent's first haircut in 1968


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

An "Unforgetable" Haircut!


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 95772


They ran out of 10 foot poles!


----------



## Meanderer

*Irish Barber Cuts With Giant Shears*


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Perry Como is gonna shave Frank Sinatra


I didn't think I'd go for this but it was hilarious.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Damaged Goods

CIH Ron said:


> ^ Love that song!
> 
> I didn't mind going to a hair stylist, as long as she was a female. I dated a few of them.
> A haircut is very relaxing in the first place. An attractive woman rubbing up against you is just icing on the cake.



A female styling men's hair in days gone by???  Yeah, I believe that if you're talking about a few days gone by, like 2010 or so.  Sheesh.


----------



## Gaer

Well, I'm a woman and when I want a trim, I go to the local barber.  Same trim, every time.  No change.  I'm good!


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

....time for a virtual haircut!




When health problems keep them from making it to the barber shop, he brings the barber shop to them.


----------



## jerry old

1940's and 50's Barbershops, were a male domain.  
The arrival of a female with young children to get haircuts
made the patrons uncomfortable.

Adults, *after* and before, they had their hair cut, would discuss
sports, politics and lie. 
I did not understand, why the adults, after they had received their haircuts stayed in Barbershop?
Why didn't they go home?


----------



## Meanderer

jerry old said:


> 1940's and 50's Barbershops, were a male domain.
> The arrival of a female with young children to get haircuts
> made the patrons uncomfortable.
> 
> Adults, *after* and before, they had their hair cut, would discuss
> sports, politics and lie.
> I did not understand, why the adults, after they had received their haircuts stayed in Barbershop?
> Why didn't they go home?


Because it was an early form of the "chat-room"..... with sharp instruments!✂


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Marie5656

*Or, for the DIY'ers out there.*


----------



## In The Sticks

jerry old said:


> 1940's and 50's Barbershops, were a male domain.
> The arrival of a female with young children to get haircuts
> made the patrons uncomfortable.
> 
> Adults, *after* and before, they had their hair cut, would discuss
> sports, politics and lie.
> I did not understand, why the adults, after they had received their haircuts stayed in Barbershop?
> Why didn't they go home?


The same reason women like beauty parlors.  Gotta hang with your own-gender peeps.

When I was a kid, my father cut our hair.  I had 3 brothers and 2 sisters.  I don't think he cut the girls' hair.

I still recall the chair we sat on.






It had the threaded shaft so you spin in to raise/lower.  I don't know why he would bother with the adjustments...it took less than a minute to shave us clean.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

"See, mom, this haircut thing – as frustrating as it is – is a good thing. Not that you want your child cutting her own hair all the time, but this is (believe it or not) a sign of autonomy."


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## jerry old

wondering:
do barbers still give shaves?  I attempted to get one in the 80's;
"We don't give shaves."  that was only one barbershop.
However, I've not seen a man getting a shave in a barber shop
that I can remember.
Also, boot camp- army would bring in civilian barber's paid them by the head, a minute per customer.


----------



## Meanderer

Are Straight Razor Shaves Legal in North America?  (LINK)


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer

My Wife has been cutting my hair for many years.  There are many advantages to being married to your barber, especially at this time.✂


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Meanderer said:


>



Jim...this one goes over my head?


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Jim...this one goes over my head?


The "evergreen" is not a _natural green_, but goes in for a dye job and touch-ups!


----------



## Meanderer

Ask about our "Ruff-Cut"!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Meanderer said:


> Ask about our "Ruff-Cut"!


----------



## Meanderer

EXPRESS CHAIR....12 Hairs, or less!


----------



## Pecos

Ken N Tx said:


>


Oh, boot camp!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer

Aunt Bea said:


> View attachment 102908


"
Ask about our "Ruff-Cut"!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Meanderer said:


> "
> Ask about our "Ruff-Cut"!


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Meanderer

Russell Lee - Mexican barber, San Antonio, Texas 1939 ...


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## fuzzybuddy

It took me a while to get used to going to a "hair stylist", instead of a barbershop. A barbershop is a guy place. It had it's 'guy' rules of etiquette. You could tell guy stories there. Gone are the days when men went to a barbershop instead of a 'froo froo 'stylist. As I write this, my computer is telling me I  have an appointment for 2:30, Jan 2, at the Holliday Hair Salon.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Here It Is! Your Cartoon Guide to the Best Life Ever (link)​


John P. Weiss
Apr 3, 2018 · 6 min read


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea

Boy Getting Haircut, Community Barber Shop, Migrant Camp, Kern County, California, USA, Dorothea Lange, Farm Security Administration, November 1936


----------



## Aunt Bea

The America that I grew up in.


----------



## fuzzybuddy

For most of my life, I went to a barbershop to get a haircut. I moved to the sticks, and there were no barbers for miles around. I remember the day I went to a "froo froo" stylist. OMG!!!!! It was traumatic. A woman was going to cut my hair? It was like I was betraying every barber, who cut my hair. Today, it doesn't bother me at all. 
But I have to say there is kind of male bond when a bunch of guys are waiting to get haircuts.


----------



## Jules

My husband just prefers how they cut hair.


----------



## Jace

Going to a barber...not!...our family
My Dad..who was drafted into the Army..and told he cut hair... probably saved him
from overseas...stationed at Fort Knox, KY...
Then...when kids came..two boys& me..he cut their hair...and, I must say..did a darn good job.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Jules

RadishRose said:


>


Absolutely love it.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## horseless carriage

In his youth, actor Tony Curtis, sported a hairstyle that many a young fan tried to imitate.

It might look good on Tony Curtis, but get it wrong,

and you end up looking like you have a tricorn hat on your head.

Now if you really want to be different!


----------



## Meanderer

Philadelphia Barber Shop (Fishtown)


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Joe's Barbershop Chicago by TJ Pieffer


----------



## Meanderer

At 108-Years-Old, Anthony Mancinelli is the World's Oldest Barber (2019)


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Geezer Garage

"Never have to cut it, cause it stop by itself"


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## RadishRose




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

Barbershop Cartoon 1894


----------



## Meanderer

"We're on the level....!"


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Meanderer

From the Heart- (The Gang That Sang) Heart of My Heart


----------



## Meanderer

Is This Amsterdam’s Most Beautiful Barbershop? Take A Tour With Us! | Cut Throat Barber


----------



## Alligatorob

My favorite barber was an old Sicilian guy, heavy accent.  Used to watch Roy Rogers reruns on his old B&W TV whilst getting the cut.  I think my mother used to pay $1 total to have mine and my two brothers cut.


Butterfly said:


> When my dad was going to get a haircut, he used to say he was going to get his ears lowered.


Yep, what my father called it also.


----------



## jerry old

1948, If brother and I needed a haircut, Mom would give us each fifty cents to:

Pay Bus fare two ways to get down town where the movies and barber shop were located *five cents* one way (total *10 cents)
*
Haircut ? can't remember exactly *17 cents *(?)  in a barber college, had to wait for the *trainees*-they were cheaper

Movies* 9 cents on Saturday *for those *under 12 years of age*-double feature with cartoons, continued serials and previews.
We went to *two theaters-*that is f*our movies tot*al= *18 cents*

One 5 cent candy bar=*5 cents*

Total expenditure 50 cents

(We were gone from the house well over seven hours-you think *Mommy and Daddy* planned our absences?)


----------



## Meanderer

Joe's Barbershop Chicago


----------



## Meanderer

...the Modern Barber Shop, operating since 1926.


----------



## Meanderer

Social Worker is TRANSFORMED by First Haircut & Beard Trim in a Year


----------



## RadishRose

Meanderer said:


> Social Worker is TRANSFORMED by First Haircut & Beard Trim in a Year


I liked his hair long.
His beard could have been a lot shorter.
JMO.


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> I liked his hair long.
> His beard could have been a lot shorter.
> JMO.






"NEXT......!"


----------

